# Board Bow Build... Maybe



## fourwinds (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been wanting to have a longbow to shoot in the backyard. But I just got married, bought a house, and we are putting the wife through school for her master's. I couldn't justify the purchase of a LB right now so I figured I'd try to build one. Just some red oak board bought from HD. Never done this before so maybe it'll get completed... or maybe it'll get broken. We'll see. Any tips/advice, feel free to offer it. Thanks.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 3, 2010)

I much prefer a stave to make a bow out of but I do have one made from a board of Red Oak. Its 72 inches long and pulls about 42 lbs. at 30 inches...I bought it off the internet.. A few years back I made a bow from a board but it broke..The board bow will work if you tiller it right..Take your time with it and go on google and read the info on making board bows. Even if it breaks its fun just constructing the thing...I have broken many bows in the past, don't get discouraged and give up on it. Anyone can make a good working bow if they try...Good luck...


----------



## Fireman26 (Jul 5, 2010)

Google "Red oak board bow", there is an entire build along with pretty good info and pics to match.  I built one about a year and a half ago and it still shoots as good as a store bought.  Follow Redbow's advice and take your time tillering it, thats the stage that will make or break it for you.  Bowyer's Bible is a good read as well and will help you out alot, check into it.  Take your time and you will be surprised how easy it is.  Oh, one last thing, invest in a $15 surform rasp from H-D if you dont have one.  It moves wood FAST!
Jason


----------



## Redbow (Jul 5, 2010)

I use the sureform rasp to make my bows, they are good. They used to be made in England,,,now of course they are made in ,,,,oh yes,,China...


----------



## fourwinds (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I have a sureform, and the bowyers bible vol. 1. Just need another free day to get to work on it.


----------



## shawn dooley (Jul 5, 2010)

i am in the process of makeing one too


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 6, 2010)

Theres a great build for a board bow on Trad Gang under the Bowyers Bench section. It's called "So You Wanna Build a Bow?" Build-Along (Templates Added Page 17) Check it out it is very cool. It's posted by 4est trekker.


----------



## SOS (Jul 6, 2010)

Sam Harper's board bow build along is good as well:

http://poorfolkbows.com/oak.htm

A board bow is a great learning tool.  Back it with fiberglass dry wall tape if you are concerned about it breaking.  Good luck and post pictures!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out this thread of one I did recently.  I used the same link SOS provided
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=459972&page=2


----------

